# Country Music... Thank God! - Shania Twain



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Rhythm and Blues may be the soul of rock n' roll but country? - Country is the heart...

"Country Music... Thank God!" is a series about those classic falling in and out of love heart-breaking heart-aching tunes telling real stories about real people played over the airwaves on country music radio stations the world over and the artists who created them...

View attachment 107939


Shania Twain (born Eilleen Regina Edwards; August 28, 1965) is a Canadian singer and songwriter. She has sold over 100 million records, making her the best-selling female artist in country music history and among the best-selling music artists of all time. Her success garnered her several honorific titles including the "Queen of Country Pop".

Twain has received five Grammy Awards, 27 BMI Songwriter Awards, stars on Canada's Walk of Fame and the Hollywood Walk of Fame, and an induction into the Canadian Music Hall of Fame.

According to the RIAA she is the only female artist in history to have three (consecutive) albums certified Diamond by the RIAA. Altogether, Twain is ranked as the 10th best-selling artist of the Nielsen SoundScan era.

In addition to her various awards for her singles and albums, Twain has received a number of personal honours:

She was named the 1999 Entertainer of the Year by both the Academy of Country Music and the Country Music Association; Twain was the first non-US citizen to win the CMA award.

Twain was ranked No.7 in Country Music Television's 40 Greatest Women of Country Music in 2002.

In 2003, Twain was inducted into Canada's Walk of Fame.

The city of Timmins Ontario, renamed a street for her, gave her the key to the city, and built the Shania Twain Centre in her honour.

On November 18, 2005, Twain was invested as an Officer in the Order of Canada.

Twain was inducted into the Canadian Music Hall of Fame at the Juno Awards on March 27, 2011.

On June 2, 2011, Twain received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. Her star is the 2,442nd Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in the Category of Recording.

In 2016, Twain was declared the "Artist of a Lifetime" by CMT and was given a special award during the 2016 Artists of the Year ceremony.

In January 2017, it was announced that Twain will have her own exhibit at the Country Music Hall of Fame titled Shania Twain: Rock This Country, which will open on June 26 and run through 2018.

In 2018, Twain was announced as the second recipient of the CCMA Generation Award. This is awarded to artists who have had significant impact in the country music industry as well as awareness of country music worldwide.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shania_Twain

Peak position on the Billboard Hot Country charts is in parentheses...

"*Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under?*" - 1995 - (# 11)






"*Any Man Of Mine*" - 1995 - (# 1)






"*The Woman in Me (Needs the Man in You)*" - 1995 - (# 14)






"*(If You're Not in It for Love) I'm Outta Here!*" - 1995 - (# 1)






"*You Win My Love*" - 1996) - (# 1)






"*No One Needs To Know*" - 1996 - (# 1)






"*Love Gets Me Every Time*" - 1997 - (# 1)






"*Don't Be Stupid (You Know I Love You)*" - 1997 - (# 6)






"*You're Still The One*" - 1998 - (# 1)






"*From This Moment On*" - 1998 - (# 6)






"*Honey I'm Home*" - 1998 - (# 1)






"*That Don't Impress Me Much*" - 1998 - (# 8)






"*Man! I Feel Like A Woman!*" - 1999 - (# 4)






"*You've Got A Way*" - 1999 - (# 13)






"*Come On Over*" - 1999 - (# 6)






"*I'm Holdin' On to Love (To Save My Life)*" - 2000 - (# 17)






"*I'm Gonna Getcha Good!*" - 2002 - (# 7)






"*Up!*" - 2003 - (# 12)






"*Forever and for Always*" - 2003 - (# 4)






"*She's Not Just a Pretty Face*" - 2003 - (# 9)






"*It Only Hurts When I'm Breathing*" - 2004 - (# 18)






"*Party for Two*" - 2004 - (# 7)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Her album Come On Over remains impressive as both a musical and popular achievement.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not country enough for my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm with Starthrower. Shania's a good singer and I can appreciate why people like her stuff, but her country-pop style with a side order of mild raunchiness isn't really my thing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Now some Emmylou Harris with Albert Lee on guitar would do just fine.


----------

